# Flettner Fl282 Kolibri ( Hummingbird )



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4301 Foto Flugzeug Flettner Fl 282 Kolibri Hubschrauber Beute England Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

118455: MEGA Foto, 7 Flettner 282 "Kolibri" Hubschrauber, Fl 282, Oktober 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2019)

Awesome! I'd love to build a full size replica of one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

eBAy: Captured german planes - Page 275 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?vanity=zzzcaptured&set=a.1314910471979133

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

19 Original WW2 Large Sepia Photos Planes,Surgery, Destroyed City,Helicopter | eBay


There are downed German planes, candid soldier pics, destroyed buildings, civilians, landscapes, surgery, helicopter etc.



www.ebay.com





captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2022)

V-1
V-2 
Flettner Fl282 Kolibri 
Fieseler Fi103R Reichenberg
Me163 
Me262



















*PHOTO* Captured German Rockets & Flying Bombs - Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Captured German Rockets & Flying Bombs - Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

